# Hibernate - s2disk hangs

## lyallp

I am having difficulty with my HP EliteBook 8540w (Intel i7) with gentoo 64 bit (amd64), getting it to hibernate.

s2disk displays and that's it.

Looking in the /var/log/hibernate.log, things appear to be going along swimmingly, up until the s2disk executable.

```
Starting suspend at Wed Sep 28 14:10:42 CST 2011

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureUSuspendCapable ...

hibernate: [15] Executing MuteAudio ...

hibernate: [19] Executing LogoutPidgin ...

Logging out mylogin's Pidgin using D-Bus session bus address unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-himU09E9r8,guid=9831e77bb4582d9ac97e66e300000034

hibernate: [20] Executing VirtualboxSavestate ...

hibernate: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

Executing /etc/init.d/netmount stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ... [ ok ]

Executing /etc/init.d/samba stop

 * samba -> stop: smbd ... [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ... [ ok ]

Executing /etc/init.d/sshd stop

 * Stopping sshd ... [ ok ]

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate: [60] Executing NetworkStop ...

Bringing down interface eth0

 * Stopping htpdate ... * Stopping apache2 ... [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ... [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

Bringing down interface wlan0

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

Saved /proc/sys/kernel/modprobe is /sbin/modprobe

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesUnload ...

Unloading module sbs...Removing modules with rmmod.

Unloading module sbshc...

Unloading module thermal...

Unloading module ac...

Unloading module button...

Unloading module battery...

Unloading module xhci_hcd...

Unloading module ehci_hcd...

Unloading module usbhid...

Unloading module usbcore...

Unloading module vboxnetflt...

Unloading module vboxnetadp...

Unloading module vboxdrv...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...

hibernate: Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ...

```

I am running 

```
Linux pearcely2 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Wed Sep 28 13:42:50 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU M 620 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I had this working on older versions of the kernel and I had just noticed that I was having kworker processes going nuts with CPU after a resume and was trying to diagnose it with 'powertop' when hibernation simply stopped working altogether.

I also note in my /var/log/messages 

```
Sep 28 14:10:48 localhost kernel: [  371.539509] snapshot_ioctl: ioctl '80083307' is deprecated and will be removed soon, update your suspend-to-disk utilities
```

 and wonder what the updated utilities are.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info sys-power/suspend sys-power/hibernate-script?  Do I understand correctly that s2disk never completes, and therefore the machine does not power down?  Diagnosing hibernation problems and diagnosing resume problems can be very different.

----------

## lyallp

s2disk shows up in the text console and displays nothing further.

No compressing... no percentage complete... nothing. Just 's2disk'.

Nothing is written so that subsequent resume thinks there is nothing to resume.

Also, the machine does not power down. I have left it for 10 minutes with no change.

As requested.

```
$ emerge --info sys-power/suspend sys-power/hibernate-script

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Sep 2011 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: java-overlay zugaina x-local gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -ggdb -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /lib/udev/rules.d /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -ggdb -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/portage/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo http://mymirror.asiaosc.org/gentoo/ http://www.zentek-international.com/mirrors/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/portage/gentoo/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage/gentoo"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /portage/local/layman/zugaina /portage/local /portage/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apache2 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx daap dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipod ipv6 java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde laptop latin1 lcms lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline rss samba sdl semantic-desktop server session smp spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff transcode truetype type1 udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi wma x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Hu

It looks like you lost the last lines of output.  That command should have shown the details of the individual packages, as well as the general system information.

----------

## lyallp

Nope.

Using 

```
emerge --info sys-power/suspend sys-power/hibernate-script
```

 gives precisely the above output.

----------

